# Grilled Pork Loin for Dummies



## Buckeye_Nut (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello...
What are your thoughts on brining/seasoning/preparation?  Should I brine the loin fully immersed in salt water for a day before??  And if so...wont it counter the effect of any dry rubs I put on the meat to some extent?   My thoughts..... I'll coat the meat generously with olive oil and dry rub......then place in a zip lock with just a little bit of salt water(maybe 1 cup or less).....just enough to bring the salt water in contact with the meat when I get get the air out and zip it tight.   Let it sit in the fridge for 24-48hrs. 

Or brine fully immersed in salt solution.....then coat the meat with dry rub shortly before grilling??  That doesn't seem right to me..... or does it even really  matter??

Any thoughts or advice on this??

Anyone?


----------



## hawk wild bbq co (Mar 15, 2011)

soak in brine overnight...then...dry rub and smoke.  If you rub then put salt water in with it your rub will just wash off the loin .


----------



## hawk wild bbq co (Mar 15, 2011)

didnt realize i was givin pointer to a buckeye..guess I have to look better next time...lol.  Just kidding ...GO HAWKS!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 15, 2011)

Skip the brine. Rub and cook.


----------



## hawk wild bbq co (Mar 15, 2011)

Thats what I do...but I keep water pan in with it as loin tends to dry out due to leaness of the cut itself.


----------



## Buckeye_Nut (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for the input...I'm skipping the brine and will give the rub at least 24hrs on the meat.  Does anyone keep foil on the top of the meat while it's grilling to trap moisture?  I see most do it while it's resting, but not while grilling.

PS...what is the 'so called' ideal internal temp to remove the loin from the grill???  @130-140-150 degrees?  I'm thinking 140.....so the finished product will be roughly 150deg after it rests?

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 16, 2011)

No foil. 145* is when I pull it off.


----------



## BigAL (Mar 16, 2011)

I agree with using just a rub, but I have never brined a tenderloin before.  

I always smoke them, indirect, to about 140 then I wrap in foil and let sit a good 30 min.  You get a little au jus and the temp
gets up to about 150.

If I were to grill, I'd go direct to get some color then indirect to finish.  

Someone here, just recently, did one that was cooked perfect(imo).  It sure looked perfect, anyway.

Good luck, Nut.  Take pix!


----------



## Buckeye_Nut (Mar 16, 2011)

BigAL said:
			
		

> I agree with using just a rub, but I have never brined a tenderloin before.
> 
> I always smoke them, indirect, to about 140 then I wrap in foil and let sit a good 30 min.  You get a little au jus and the temp
> gets up to about 150.
> ...


Hey thanks for the compliment.....that was my tenderloin!!     This week I am doing a loin partially because that tenderloin turned out so great a couple weeks ago! I've been web-surfing and watching youtube videos trying to EDJUMICATE myself on the finer points of grilling a loin, and people are doing all kinds of crazy stuff to them!!!..... and it got me thinking about brining or not?


I have my plan: ....no brine
The meat is already seasoned and it will rest in the fridge for 48hrs until friday grillin' time.





I coated the meat with extra virgin olive oil, but using a different rub this time.  Zarda BBQ is a local BBQ joint here in KC and I like their food....so I figured it's gotta be yummy!!!

My tentative grilling plan:  Sear for 2-3mins on 2-4 sides(if it'll stand on it's side..LOL)...then drop the heat to 300 direct heat until the center is done.(that's what I did to the TL)  My Weber Spirit is a front/back 2-burner grill.  I suppose I could always turn off the front burner after searing and move the meat forward to finish in indirect heat because it's a bigger piece of meat compared to the TL.  My grill will go down to around 200 on 1 burner....You think that would be better?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 16, 2011)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Skip the brine. Rub and cook.



I agree.......though brining won't hurt, it's not necessary as long as you don't overcook.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 16, 2011)

Buckeye_Nut said:
			
		

> BigAL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Depending on the salt content of the rub you're using, you ARE brining.  Do a search on the reverse sear, versus searing first, as well as seasoning just before you put the meat on the smoker/grill.  You'll get much better end results in my opinion.


----------



## NewHeart (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm thinking 300º direct will dry it out too much.  I do mine 325-350 indirect till it's 150º internal, then foil it and let it rest in a small cooler for at least 20 min. Some might say that's overdone, but my wife has a fit over pink pork, so...


----------



## Buckeye_Nut (Mar 16, 2011)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Depending on the salt content of the rub you're using, you ARE brining.  Do a search on the reverse sear, versus searing first, as well as seasoning just before you put the meat on the smoker/grill.  You'll get much better end results in my opinion.



Yea...I've been thinking about that.  Most rubs like the above are pretty high in salt........  suure...you're not dunking it in salt water for a day, but that same effect still takes place because of the salt.   I will look into reverse searing.....I'm just not quite comfy that I will do it correctly yet.


----------



## Buckeye_Nut (Mar 16, 2011)

NewHeart said:
			
		

> I'm thinking 300º direct will dry it out too much.  I do mine 325-350 indirect till it's 150º internal, then foil it and let it rest in a small cooler for at least 20 min. Some might say that's overdone, but my wife has a fit over pink pork, so...


Dry even if I cook to 140?  I may need to rethink my method.......  I'll do the indirect method.


----------



## johnm1 (Mar 17, 2011)

Buckeye_Nut said:
			
		

> NewHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with Nut.  150 then pull and rest however I do not rest in a cooler.  Did it once and I felt like I had too many juices in the foil.  Seems like I get fewer juices lost if I just leave it on the counter.  Just me.  It will be great no matter what becuase we are just being nitpicky.

Do consider the reverse sear though... it works.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 18, 2011)

johnm said:
			
		

> Buckeye_Nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Some of your "juices" from resting in foil are from the steam.


----------



## Buckeye_Nut (Mar 18, 2011)

johnm said:
			
		

> Buckeye_Nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe I'll split the difference and remove it at 145.  

My newest plan....sear....then turn 1 burner off for indirect heat and drop temp to 300'ish till done.  I'll baste and flip a couple/few times while on indirect.


----------



## Buckeye_Nut (Mar 18, 2011)

Any last minute advice....before it's too late!!  LOL


I plan to use the same rub as a marinade while it grills....what should I use to liquefy it....olive oil, veggy oil...or something else???


----------



## Buckeye_Nut (Mar 19, 2011)

ok, my family loved the meat....but...., but I think I can do better.  I had a lot of distractions!!!  I was watching the NCAA'S on tv.....probably drank too much, I was watching some team from Texas get their @sses kicked by Ohio State.......I maybe had a few too many beers...did I say that yet??..... loud music in the garage maybe distracted me from my grilling MOJO......heck, I have lots of excuses!!!!!!

this is the meat........




IMO...it looks pretty GD good from here.....

Part of me was weary...the Mrs. didn't like the rare meat last weekend so I cooked this a little more. She loves ruined meat. sheesh...
Because of that, I kept this loin on the fire to 150........IMO....a bad move.  My harshest critic gave it rave reviews..but it was a little over cooked...IMO.....a bit dry.





We ate good, and all that.....I just think it could have been better cooked less....

My plate with some pasta salad....




No regrets....good eats....

I think I can do it better next time......


----------



## bbquzz (Mar 19, 2011)

Looks pretty good to me BN.


----------



## BigAL (Mar 19, 2011)

Looks good, Nut!  Nothing is "perfect" and that is why this is fun, always think'n of how to make it better next time.  

Good job!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 20, 2011)

It didn't look dry in the pictures. Try cooking to 140 - 145 and give your wife the cuts from the ends. It would probably help if she didn't see the rarer section when you serve her.


----------



## MI Smoke (Mar 20, 2011)

Buckeye_Nut said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":3gvxbn7w]
> 
> Depending on the salt content of the rub you're using, you ARE brining.  Do a search on the reverse sear, versus searing first, as well as seasoning just before you put the meat on the smoker/grill.  You'll get much better end results in my opinion.



Yea...I've been thinking about that.  Most rubs like the above are pretty high in salt........  suure...you're not dunking it in salt water for a day, but that same effect still takes place because of the salt.   I will look into reverse searing.....I'm just not quite comfy that I will do it correctly yet.[/quote:3gvxbn7w]
Even if u overcook with the reverse sear it's still going to be better than everybody is used to eating.
If you don't start ur never gunna get the hang of it. Its not hard to do.
Once u go reverse sear, you will never go back   
And it won't be pink in the middle. It will make the wifey happy also.


----------



## Buckeye_Nut (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks  

BTW....the pork loin sammys yesterday were excellent!!  Hehehe.....I finished all the leftovers yesterday.


----------



## Buckeye_Nut (Mar 20, 2011)

MI Smoke said:
			
		

> [quote="Buckeye_Nut":2uxsfrj4][quote="Larry Wolfe":2uxsfrj4]
> 
> Depending on the salt content of the rub you're using, you ARE brining.  Do a search on the reverse sear, versus searing first, as well as seasoning just before you put the meat on the smoker/grill.  You'll get much better end results in my opinion.



Yea...I've been thinking about that.  Most rubs like the above are pretty high in salt........  suure...you're not dunking it in salt water for a day, but that same effect still takes place because of the salt.   I will look into reverse searing.....I'm just not quite comfy that I will do it correctly yet.[/quote:2uxsfrj4]
Even if u overcook with the reverse sear it's still going to be better than everybody is used to eating.
If you don't start ur never gunna get the hang of it. Its not hard to do.
Once u go reverse sear, you will never go back   
And it won't be pink in the middle. It will make the wifey happy also.[/quote:2uxsfrj4]
OK...I shall reverse sear next time!!  Depending on what I am cooking and the final temp goal.....I'll be sure to ask questions so I get the timing right.


----------



## Redflea (Mar 29, 2011)

This will rock your pork loin world...guaranteed to be loved by all, I have yet to find anyone who didn't really enjoy this.

viewtopic.php?f=16&t=21563&p=270240#p270240


----------

